# MONT



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

I got your message and you can kiss me where the sun don't shine and I NOT TALKING IN THE SHADE heard you was apunkass kid did not believe them till now.SO I guess I not on your best list sad4smyou and whoever can curl up with a stiff rod and get slimy:an6:X O XO'S:butterfly


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Perhaps a little anger management would be fitting but I think band camp is in your near future.

See you at the gafftop tournament,
AGF



adamssportfishing said:


> I got your message and you can kiss me where the sun don't shine and I NOT TALKING IN THE SHADE heard you was apunkass kid did not believe them till now.SO I guess I not on your best list sad4smyou and whoever can curl up with a stiff rod and get slimy:an6:X O XO'S:butterfly


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bye, bye sucka!


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Perhaps a little anger management would be fitting but I think band camp is in your near future.
> 
> See you at the gafftop tournament,
> AGF


 maybe you need to know the whole truth and quit hiding in the ? closet


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

3.............2..............1

.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

WOW SWEET! Does this mean that we dont have to listen to *adamssportfishing* 's **** anymore.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

this could get fun...


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll be down at SS Marina on Saturday if you would like to tell me the truth in person.

David



adamssportfishing said:


> maybe you need to know the whole truth and quit hiding in the ? closet


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

adamssportfishing said:


> maybe you need to know the whole truth and quit hiding in the ? closet


Let's hear it.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

F5... F5... F5...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well lets hear it :tongue:, And don't be shy :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang, I gotta go. Gonna hope to see all the replies and amusement shortly. Let em rip!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got gaaassss!:cloud:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ibtl


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think first you should shoot an email here: [email protected]

give him your credit card info to become a sponsor...then you can demand answers.

until then - keep posting and making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

nelson6500 said:


> Well lets hear it :tongue:, And don't be shy :doowapsta:doowapsta


 COME ON MONT they need to know so spit it out lets go:butterfly


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

best kept secret on the BANNED list


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank god for Blackberrys and 3G! I got 50 bucks on Mont, where Taco Bell or Academy parking lot?


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

nelson6500 said:


> Well lets hear it :tongue:, And don't be shy :doowapsta:doowapsta


SILLY ME I know all of YOU ARE RIGHT i am just a little fish in abig POND and y'all have help't ME soo much I just don't know what to dosad4smplease for give me:an6:for I know not what I do:butterfly


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Is this a case of PWI ?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ibtl!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think first you should shoot an email here: [email protected]
> 
> give him your credit card info to become a sponsor...then you can demand answers.
> 
> until then - keep posting and making yourself look like a fool.


are you a moderator here again?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think first you should shoot an email here: [email protected]
> 
> give him your credit card info to become a sponsor...then you can demand answers.
> 
> until then - keep posting and making yourself look like a fool.


X-2


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Huh :an6:


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

More incoherent babble and/or a troll - this guy really a guide? I read the entire thread on Freeport/Surfside guide recommendations - very entertaining - and, once was not enough, the whole world gets a reprise. Why would you charter with him?


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

pokie, I'll buy if you'll fly!! I like mine with extra butter!!!:bounce::cheers::bounce:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

When you mess with Mont your messing with all 2 COOLERS and you ain't one of US!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I just wanted to post again before it's gone!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> are you a moderator here again?


darnit - busted.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

007 said:


> I just wanted to post again before it's gone!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

*DANG!!*


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

And this one time, at banned camp, I shoved a flute up my chancho.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> darnit - busted.


 ain't scared.............


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

slopoke said:


> .


WHere can I get the popcorn smiley????? x2


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Need a new bowl of Cherrios?

Now about this gafftop tournament..................lol

Have fun in banned camp. Could have flamed Mont in a PM, be a little more suttle


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Adios....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi mom!


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Hi mom!


:spineyes::tongue::spineyes::tongue:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

how blue is the far water?


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

He's about to be a better kept secret on the TX coast!


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Question is, why would you come into someone's OWN house and BASH him in public????? hmmmmmmmmm that is sooooooooo (as the kids say) junior high


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I would guess too that is about adverting your business without being a sponsor. I would like to know Adams Sport fishing take on this. Why would it be fair for other charter companies who pay to be sponsored on this board to let a none sponsor advertise? Do you think they would let you sit in front of a Best Buy and hold up a sign about a sale at Sears? Do you think a stadiums where they pay to put signs they would let you hang your if you did not pay?


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

yep


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

JDM1967 said:


> WHere can I get the popcorn smiley????? x2


Right click it and do a save-as. But it's only for use on special occasions. Like going away parties. :biggrin:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont know if the OP reached junior high......just sayin......

Adios Adam.....countdown has begun


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> how blue is the far water?


In a cat or mono?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Savage Rods said:


> In a cat or mono?


in a jonboat.


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

kim e cooper said:


> When you mess with Mont your messing with all 2 COOLERS and you ain't one of US!!!!!!!


SOME of you guy's know me the rest don't listening to this board I think I DON'T NEED y'alls company. So print something important or shut upsad4sm


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

How do you rig Croaker?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

adamssportfishing said:


> SOME of you guy's know me the rest don't listening to this board I think I DON'T NEED y'alls company. So print something important or shut upsad4sm


ENGLISH...do you speak it?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

adamssportfishing said:


> I just don't know what to do


get rik's book.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..........


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Savage Rods said:


> Need a new bowl of Cherrios?
> 
> Now about this gafftop tournament..................lol
> 
> Have fun in banned camp. Could have flamed Mont in a PM, be a little more suttle


subtle


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 64 (42 members and 22 guests)


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

adamssportfishing said:


> SOME of you guy's know me the rest don't listening to this board I think I DON'T NEED y'alls company. So print something important or shut upsad4sm


Awww, hear you go Adam.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aggiebret said:


> Awww, hear you go Adam.


I think his first name is dumwood or durwood or something like that.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Whats a link to your website adamssportfishing?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Mont, would you please delete this. I joined this site to speak with fisherman about fishing and for fishing. This bantering back and forth between two people is not what this site was made for or at least that is what I thought. You guys should handle your differences like men between each other. I see Mont where you did not respond to this poor taste of a situation and I thank you for not responding. Please delete and lets move on to FISHING!!!!!!!!!. Thanks


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I don't know who whizzed in his Cheerios, but I know woh is gonna dump in his bowl!!!!!! Go MONT!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Doubleover said:


> Whats a link to your website adamssportfishing?


www.JA.com


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Oops WHO!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

CRIPPLE FIGHT!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I got too much sun today, and I have gas! h:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Doubleover said:


> Whats a link to your website adamssportfishing?


really?

is using google that hard?

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=adams+sport+fishing


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Glenlivet neat. Can anyone tell me where the weeds or shrimp boats are right now?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

gwf.....this thread will be gone here soon....Mont has yet to see it and he isnt gonna let this fly! You have one angry dude here that is going bye bye and the rest of us are here just entertaining each other and throwing him a "going away" party so to speak!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone need 2 for Thursday? Thats right I'm pimp'n myself for crew on this thread, look at all the people viewing it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> I like Glenlivet neat. Can anyone tell me where the weeds or shrimp boats are right now?


sounds like the Captain hasn't had a charter in a while...so his information maybe a bit dated.

:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 87 (56 members and 31 guests)


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> really?
> 
> is using google that hard?
> 
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=adams+sport+fishing


(x-a) x (x-b) x (x-c) x (x-d).....(x-z)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> (x-a) x (x-b) x (x-c) x (x-d).....(x-z)


zero


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

did you run out of popcorn?


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 91 (58 members and 33 guests)


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

anyone seen brad luby ?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I like big butts and I cannot lie!!!

Come check out my profile photos while you wait...:cop:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, I think there are folks viewing this thread that never even come to the bluewater board.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry kenner.....was tryin to give ya some cabbage but must spread some yata yata yata....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

96


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

95


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ripley......thats one helll of a way to get more profile visits :tongue:


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> sorry kenner.....was tryin to give ya some cabbage but must spread some yata yata yata....


Whats cabbage? :doowapsta


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> 95


dangit - who dropped out?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> sorry kenner.....was tryin to give ya some cabbage but must spread some yata yata yata....


I'm a junky, I'll do whatever it takes to get my fix. Well almost anything heh


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Freshy said:


> Whats cabbage? :doowapsta


a green leafy vegetable, often steamed or eaten raw as coleslaw...but that's not important right now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I had to eat and the wife closed the lid!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> dangit - who dropped out?


Does it matter if I am following this from a computer and an iPad at the same time!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

*to have your ad removed, please put sold in a post* 
Every few days, the classifieds are updated and all "sold" ads are removed. When you want your ad removed (for whatever reason), please make a final, followup post with the word

sold

in it. It takes way too much time to remove them via personal requests or PM's and this feature is much easier and quicker to use. 
__________________
Mont :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

90


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't get it!!


Somebody help me!!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> ripley......thats one helll of a way to get more profile visits :tongue:


Lol...I have no shame.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Now Durwood, why'd you twist off like that? I know you, and you know me, we ain't no speckle-peeker young'uns like Speckle Peeker. Something must have aggravated ya besides just a bit o' Cowboy Mike's brand of joy juice. Come on, lay it out bro.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> dangit - who dropped out?


sorry.......I'm back.....


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

aggiebret said:


> Does it matter if I am following this from a computer and an iPad at the same time!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That just means you don't have a real life.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

94


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

This flared up like a bad case of herpes!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

101


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> This flared up like a bad case of herpes!


HMMMMMMMM does this post come from experience?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> That just means you don't have a real life.


Oh yeah, thats right! Let's see, I have 177 posts, and you have 2780. Who has no life?!?!?!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> dangit - who dropped out?


I was lookin' at Ripley's pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I stepped out, back now. 97 now


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife is on the i-Pad and she's a beach for chure. Hot flashes too! 

What's "cabbage" really?

99 bottles of beer on the wall ...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Adamssportsfishing*

Once again........ This isn't good marketing for your buisness .......... just saying.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Do I get a greenie for posting before this thread is deleted.??/


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Isn't it a good night for a fight? I say Mont takes him out TKO in the 1st round. Any other odds?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

greeniewhore....... :tongue:


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I was lookin' at Ripley's pictures. :biggrin:


lol,headed that way myself.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I was lookin' at Ripley's pictures. :biggrin:


no ***?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I wanna give someone a "reddie."


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Do I get a greenie for posting before this thread is deleted.??/


What's a greenie?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey my post count ain't going up! ***?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rut_row said:


> lol,headed that way myself.


I didn't really wanna come back. But I couldn't let you guys down. Ripley's pictures should still be there later. :rybka:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

95 people viewing his thread. ALL waiting on Mont. 

Brandon


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sad4sm


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> no ***?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> no ***?


Me too!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Anyone need 2 for Thursday? Thats right I'm pimp'n myself for crew on this thread, look at all the people viewing it.


I wanna go...catch grouper!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> no ***?


:biggrin:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> 95 people viewing his thread. ALL waiting on Mont.
> 
> Brandon


You waiting on Mont like one dog waits on another? Ewwwww!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> sad4sm


lmfao! insta-classic.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> 95 people viewing his thread. ALL waiting on Mont.
> 
> Brandon


And 30 guests. Pffffttt! Come out of hiding! You guys aren't fooling anyone!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*alright!............*

*THREAD CAPACITY EXCEEDED!........*

*ALL UNAUTHORZED PERSONNEL EXIT THIS DIRECTION-------->*


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Swells said:


> My wife is on the i-Pad and she's a beach for chure. Hot flashes too!
> 
> What's "cabbage" really?
> 
> 99 bottles of beer on the wall ...


Does Brad luby give out the "cabbage"?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

How much should you tip Adams Sport fishing?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

thread is deleted...if you leave and try to come back it's gone


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

adamssportfishing said:


> SOME of you guy's know me the rest don't listening to this board I think I DON'T NEED y'alls company. So print something important or shut upsad4sm


 I JUST WANT A PRINTED SIGHNED PHOTO WHEN MONT PUTS A BOOT IN UR HOO HOOO


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

So is it safe to say mont will be Franklin and Adam will be Liddell? I'm going with Adam, he had the hot girlfriend that loves to work out and wear tight clothes. Jim carry look alike isn't that funny anymore.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Keep this thread going! Its better than anything on t.v. right now............


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Category5 said:


> thread is deleted...if you leave and try to come back it's gone


huh uh.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> sad4sm


I just threw my iPhone in th sprinkler


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

bluewateraggie said:


> So is it safe to say mont will be Franklin and Adam will be Liddell? I'm going with Adam, he had the hot girlfriend that loves to work out and wear tight clothes. Jim carry look alike isn't that funny anymore.


huh?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hot dang, we did exceed our capacity, we's posting on a deleted thread.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 102 (84 members and 18 guests)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Can we get a sticky?


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie!!!
> 
> Come check out my profile photos while you wait...:cop:


Yessir, gotta love the frio!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Swells said:


> Hot dang, we did exceed our capacity, we's posting on a deleted thread.


is that like "dead thread walking?"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

bobbyoshay said:


> huh?


let the man talk to hisself, he ain't hurtin' nobody


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Can we get a sticky?


go look at ripleyb's pics...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> ripley......thats one helll of a way to get more profile visits :tongue:


You didnt get to see the good ones!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Monday has turned out to be pretty good after all


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Can we get a sticky?





speckle-catcher said:


> go look at ripleyb's pics...


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

itbtl


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Is this thread over? Whats the story??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> go look at ripleyb's pics...


My wife hates when I do that:spineyes:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

When's Reddi-Whip time? I'm hongry still.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> go look at ripleyb's pics...


X2


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 102 (84 members and 18 guests)


holy chit!.......

now the bean-counters're even joining in.........









mercy sakes!........ we got us a convoy!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

adam likes to kill snakes!


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

ok i just waded through 14 pages, and all i can gather is that this is about ASF plugging his guide service without ponying up for site sponsorship ???

or is there a backstory im missing out on...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone need their boat waxed?


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> huh?


It's ufc. Sorry thought there was a reference to a good fight in this. Why is this guy mad again?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LPKENNER said:


> adam likes to kill snakes!


What's wrong wit' dat?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

110


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

bluewateraggie said:


> It's ufc. Sorry thought there was a reference to a good fight in this. Why is this guy mad again?


cause nobody will fish with him? and he didnt wanna pay to be a sponsor but he is throwing his name out there to get clients.....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I didn't really wanna come back. But I couldn't let you guys down. Ripley's pictures should still be there later. :rybka:


 LOL lookin at women isnt my thing...but ummmm, my man was looking at them while reading this post so...it served a purpose. LOL he's laughing his arse off!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> go look at ripleyb's pics...


Bwaaaaahhaaaaaahaahaahahaahah!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> My wife hates when I do that:spineyes:


Uhm. No. Not gonna. Nope.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> You didnt get to see the good ones!


I forgot about those...shh...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Richgoose said:


> ok i just waded through 14 pages, and all i can gather is that this is about ASF plugging his guide service without ponying up for site sponsorship ???
> 
> or is there a backstory im missing out on...


*DUCK!!!!!...........*

it's all about low flying aircraft........


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Is adam gone???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its gonna be some kind of a RECORD! Slinky, slinky, everybody wants a slinky


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Last post bonus Thanks for the green in advance:spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: *119 *(82 members and 37 guests)

and counting


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

This thread is a classic now, right up there with Mrs B's one night stand


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Ok, gonna check out ripleys picks now.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah but something seems like ... you know ... meet at the back of the Waffle House or the Academy parking lot about all this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Savage Rods said:


> This thread is a classic now, right up there with Mrs B's one night stand


I have NO IDEA what you are talking about.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

It's not BPs fault!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

about the only thing that's not their fault.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i blame it on the democrats


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Somebody has had to have called the big guy by now, right?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> about the only thing that's not their fault.


Shut up...wave killer!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone ever seen a "Camel Tow"?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

It sounds like this guy needs some stitches and some of these meds after Mont was through with him:

(Warning: Language)


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

109 ibtl


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Do farts have lumps in 'em?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ripley, you still need your bushes trimmed at your house:tongue:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Soooo, anybody know if the bus to ban camp has left yet?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Boasha killed the fish free lining Croaker yesterday


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

trodery said:


> Anyone ever seen a "Camel Tow"?


got one for a mooseknuckle?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Swells said:


> Do farts have lumps in 'em?


if you have lumpy farts, you'd better go check your shorts.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Asf needs to look at ripleys pics. He would calm down if he had a camera and could take pics lime that.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> Anyone ever seen a "Camel Tow"?


Now that was hilarious!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Somebody has had to have called the big guy by now, right?


He's probably doing something crazy like eating dinner with his family. Most of us obviously already ate


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Will it make it to 200 replies????


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Swells said:


> Do farts have lumps in 'em?


That would be sharts - sorry.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Will it make to 200 replies????


Absolutely!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

trodery said:


> Anyone ever seen a "Camel Tow"?


 i think you just made my man wet his pants...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> Will it make to 200 replies????


does a bear chit in da woods? :tongue:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

200 for sure!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> He's probably doing something crazy like eating dinner with his family. Most of us obviously already ate


Im trying to eat right now, my keyboard is all greasy


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Doubleover said:


> Boasha killed the fish free lining Croaker yesterday


Whatever happened to Boshana? Not that I miss him, but the responses made me laugh. Like this thread does


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> my keyboard is all greasy


or where you lookin at ripleys pics.......


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> Boasha killed the fish free lining Croaker yesterday


Which way was the wind blowing? and at how many gust per hour?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Lets keep going until we all get .............


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is your Moose Knuckle


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone else watching Two and a Half Men? Jake is such the prankster!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Savage Rods said:


> Whatever happened to Boshana? Not that I miss him, but the responses made me laugh. Like this thread does


he's still around...just doesn't have much to say I think.

:rotfl:


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Savage Rods said:


> This thread is a classic now, right up there with Mrs B's one night stand


but all threads are compared to Mrs.B's One Night Stand so it is still at the pinnacle of all posts. The one to which others aspire!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

got it!

dang it - missed #200 by *that much*

damm 30sec timeout got me.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

200+


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

bobbyoshay said:


> or where you lookin at ripleys pics.......


I was :doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

130 viewing..... 85 members and 45 guests.....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Savage Rods said:


> Whatever happened to Boshana? Not that I miss him, but the responses made me laugh. Like this thread does


Admit it.....He was your best customer?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

watching 2 and half men now!! love that show


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> or where you lookin at ripleys pics.......


I said greasy, not sticky:spineyes:


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

dam it...i cant believe i just went through all 21 pages of this.:an6:
im gonna get my post in!


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

SlicksVR4 said:


> but all threads are compared to Mrs.B's One Night Stand so it is still at the pinnacle of all posts. The one to which others aspire!!!


 GOODNIGHT guys I quit no more post from ME:texasflag


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

True story. I've been on the pot for twenty minutes reading this and now both legs are numb. You guys are a riot.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Anybody planning on going out of matagorda this weekend. If the weathers right Mgorda Harbor 5:30am sat


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

adamssportfishing said:


> GOODNIGHT guys I quit no more post from ME:texasflag


meh. we don't need you anymore.

this thread has a life of it's own.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

aggiefishinDr said:


> watching 2 and half men now!! love that show


Your drift is too fast!


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

How many limits of fish can you keep in a day?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

adamssportfishing said:


> GOODNIGHT guys I quit no more post from ME:texasflag


i think its your last one period......not just of the night! adios :an6:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

WHAT!!!!! Tell us the story...before bedtime!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

trodery said:


> Here is your Moose Knuckle


Oprah?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Luco said:


> Anybody planning on going out of matagorda this weekend. If the weathers right Mgorda Harbor 5:30am sat


Na I'm going to Panama :an6::an6:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

blueproline said:


> dam it...i cant believe i just went through all 21 pages of this.:an6:
> im gonna get my post in!


You know if you change your settings, it is only 6 pages!:doowapsta


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang!! I read the whole thing and didn't think I would ever catch up!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

bluewateraggie said:


> True story. I've been on the pot for twenty minutes reading this and now both legs are numb. You guys are a riot.


 ROTFLMAO...ya id like to go eat but someone cant stop reading this post!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Where is Gilbert?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats a party without a cake.

Here ya go.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ain't nobody talked to Mont?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

nelson6500 said:


> Where is Gilbert?


Got a good lead on his hose.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> Where is Gilbert?


He only gets free internet at the Library, they are closed


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

125...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Where is Gilbert?


Prolly messin' with his hose befo' the sun goes down


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

bluewateraggie said:


> True story. I've been on the pot for twenty minutes reading this and now both legs are numb. You guys are a riot.


Had to give you cabbage for your troubles...lol

Big Bang Theory is on!!! *Kaley* *Cuoco* is HOT!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> Here is your Moose Knuckle


that's wrong, frickin funny, but somehow wrong! lol:doowapsta


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> He only gets free internet at the Library, they are closed


Someone should tell him Mcdonald's has wi-fi now!! I'll hook him up with a coupon. BRB need to go dump some fries.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

So. Is this runaway thread officially hijacked?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

*ding fries are done.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> So. Is this runaway thread officially hijacked?


shhhhhhhh we're hunting wabbits.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

between this thread and whale wars......what a night!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

We caught a nice blue marlin and lost a big swordfish the other day...........anyone want to here the story??????

Sorry if I posted this on the wrong forum.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bluewateraggie said:


> True story. I've been on the pot for twenty minutes reading this and now both legs are numb. You guys are a riot.


That chit is called "The Crippler"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

wooo, wind is going flat, might have to do some fishin' tonight. Shore would be good for swordfish.


----------



## Big Baby (Nov 9, 2009)

I like bar b que fritos

throw a box of corn flakes in the water

my boat wont start


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is this finally winding down? I need to get some dinner.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

what does this thread have in common with a toyota?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I like french frys.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I FARTED!! There... now I have a post in!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*I just read that too...*



CLVL said:


> He's about to be a better kept secret on the TX coast!


I just read that post from him on another thread too.

He is the best keep secret, yet has to post all of the time to ask advice from more experienced blue water guys...WTH?

I'm just glad I got to post too before this thread gets the nose twinkle! :doowapsta


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

I got here quick as I could!! Course Ripley's album held me up for an hour or so.......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Richgoose said:


> what does this thread have in common with a toyota?


too obvious.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> Here is your Moose Knuckle


Oh,Dangit she's Hawt! Need a lil flower and..........!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I FARTED!! There... now I have a post in!!!


I sure hope it wasn't lumpy.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*i don't know what to think about this whole thing....*

so here's a picture that needs no explanation..........


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think this thread was a BP plant. It blew up just like one.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh,Dangit she's Hawt! Need *alotta *flower and..........!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

is 300 out of the question? kinda died down......


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I sure hope it wasn't lumpy.


I don't think so... hmmm.... let me check real quick!


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> so here's a picture that needs no explanation..........


Prolly just some gulp in her pocket.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Headed to 300


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh lordy, now I heard it all


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

i'm gonna make a run for the border - ya'll don't have any more fun till I get back.

(I fully expect to see 300 posts by the time I get back  )


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think 300 is possible!

Hey Ripley.... want me to post some pictures of your wife?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

SaltNLine said:


> Prolly just some gulp in her pocket.


you are a "glass is half full" type arent ya?

there is nothing pleasant about that picture.....


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Question is...Will we hit 1000 post?


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> so here's a picture that needs no explanation..........


Is that Shelia Jackson Lee? jus askin


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> i'm gonna make a run for the border - ya'll don't have any more fun till I get back.
> 
> (I fully expect to see 300 posts by the time I get back  )


I'll take a nachos bellgrande!! Extra cheese!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

132 hombres on the blower


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

trodery said:


> I think 300 is possible!
> 
> Hey Ripley.... want me to post some pictures of your wife?


He gave permission already, GO!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> I think 300 is possible!
> 
> Hey Ripley.... want me to post some pictures of your wife?


Why sure, they won't be up long...lol


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

The stock market will be up or down tomorrow...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> is 300 out of the question? kinda died down......


LOL, i wanted to do some Gut Hooking but the Moro.. i mean the OP's Mangina must have wharted up!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

trodery said:


> I think 300 is possible!
> 
> Hey Ripley.... want me to post some pictures of your wife?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

what wont be up long?......the pics or nm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Why sure, they won't be up long...lol


SEE


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Why sure, they won't be up long...lol


LOL.... I forgot, I have to sell them to you before I can post them


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Took me about 30-40 minutes to get through all 27 pages.

WOW is all I have to say.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

To whom it may concern..

I would like to be a moderator on the Bluewater Forum, Thank you


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just gettin in another post before it gets yanked!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

OK I gotta get back to work! Can't believe it lasted this long! LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just 37 more post needed


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

He's back!......


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I can make a fish!! <((((((((>{


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I forgot, I have to sell them to you before I can post them


 i believe you may have something there...im sure you will have some takers...:tongue:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Life is like a box of chocolates..You never know when AdamsSportFishing is going to tell you to kiss his rear....


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

is adam gone for good? or bedtime?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*i want to buy your women........*

how much fer tha leetle gurl.........


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> I can make a fish!! <((((((((>{


Mine is bigger ----<:{((((((((((((((((><


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brete said:


> He's back!......


Does he have a chainsaw and a hockey mask?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

trodery said:


> Just 37 more post needed


hmmmm.....til 310 or what? :tongue:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

This is almost as good as the midget thread!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like the new server is holding up.

Good choice Mont.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> To whom it may concern..
> 
> I would like to be a moderator on the Bluewater Forum, Thank you


It aint gonna happen................and if it does............you're gonna need some help!!


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just wanted to say hi!! and this all happens after I leave work?! Why not complain earlier so we could have entertainment at the office.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw heck, I laughed so hard I'm gonna need a truss!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> Why sure, they won't be up long...lol


Speak for yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> To whom it may concern..
> 
> I would like to be a moderator on the Bluewater Forum, Thank you


Got my vote!:cop:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

------<(((((((>{ swordfish


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> so here's a picture that needs no explanation..........


DUDE..... I think I just threw up in the back of my mouth a-little-bit... lmao!!!


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Tryin for 300!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

007 said:


> It aint gonna happen................and if it does............you're gonna need some help!!


puff, puff, pass


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Again!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im 300


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have this itch right.....here!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

If Mont finally shows up right after 9 we'll know he's been watching the Bachelorette all this time.:slimer:


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Dang


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

we are there......300 that is....im guessing that others will post by the time i get this done...... woooohooooo

damnn.....beat me


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I am 303


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Again 304!


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

300?


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

WE GOT THIS!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

#300 gets the bronzed oak leaf cluster


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Odds on 350??


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

<:::::::>{ speckled trout


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

If I hit submit post....right now = 300?

Daaayyyyyyum, not even close!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

trodery said:


> I am 303


LMAO, thats what I put


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

now we got 3 hundred....I'm goin to bed!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Missed the hook, dang!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Swells said:


> puff, puff, pass


SPI IS a full hour behind!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

200 & 301


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

IBTL


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

32 pages, what did i miss? not ready all that bs!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

glad ya'll didn't let me down.

now I got to catch up.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Trix is for kids


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 146 (97 members and 49 guests)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> LMAO, thats what I put


You put 303?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

SEA SLOT said:


> 32 pages, what did i miss? not ready all that bs!!


I'm not reading to tell you!!LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

SEA SLOT said:


> 32 pages, what did i miss? not ready all that bs!!


Im on page 6, lol. Go to your user cp and change that :spineyes:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Joey for Mod


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Are Avets really that bad?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I bet Mont is letting this run to set a new record for most posts to show that you, "Don't mess with Mont!"

Mont is like my First Sergeant as a Company Commander. He will ask you to do it, if that doesn't work, he will make you do it, and has the might to back it up.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Savage Rods said:


> Joey for Mod


Can I get another???


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joey for MOD


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

WHat is MIGHT?:spineyes:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Can I get another???


Sure, Joey for Mod


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

JDM1967 said:


> WHere can I get the popcorn smiley????? x2


here's on you can use....


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Can I get another???


I already did! I was the first!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I took the trash out and missed 6 pages.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Im on page 6, lol. Go to your user cp and change that :spineyes:


nah, I like 10 posts per page...that way I can look at the number of pages and have a very close estimate to the amount of BS I have to read to get caught up to the end.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

boyk007 said:


> Joey for MOD


Hey, and another???:work:


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

Figure i'll sneek in my 16th post on this one.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Can I get another???


:an6:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> You put 303?


Did you Really purchase that GRUNT GREEN Jeepy thingy?:tongue:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> I already did! I was the first!


Didnt see you in the back row, another???


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Hey, and another???:work:


aight....ya got my vote....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

What is the best knot to tie 300 mono ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Didnt see you in the back row, another???


I'll vote for you - as long as you promise "No Hope, No Change"


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This sucka may go 400.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

wow I made it!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Hey, and another???:work:


Sorry Joey...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Didnt see you in the back row, another???


X5:doowapsta


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

135 currently viewing this thread. 47 are guests, probably in banned camp and can't join-in, too bad, so sad!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry I was late but I was getting updates on some friends we are loosing????


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Well if Mont starts reading this, he should catch up by the time we hit 750.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I hate haircuts!!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

may they rest in peace when mont get home????


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

busted


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't feel so bad about some of my stupid, enibriated posts now....


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

thank God you can get all this on an Iphone..i may get to go eat now!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RACER said:


> sorry I was late but I was getting updates on some friends we are loosing????


Huh?


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> What is the best knot to tie 300 mono ?


good question but I've been wondering......whats the best knot for my crocs?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*post*

yup this was a dumb one for sure!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Savage Rods said:


> Joey for Mod


Mr Savage Rods,....what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever read. At no point in your incoherent post were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone on this forum is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

aggiebret said:


> Sorry Joey...


...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chivochavez said:


> I don't feel so bad about some of my stupid, enibriated posts now....


what about the misspelled ones?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Did you Really purchase that GRUNT GREEN Jeepy thingy?:tongue:


NO...It's PUKE Green!

Oh yeah.... I never posted pictures of the Ostrich Skin seats I put in it...


----------



## Big Baby (Nov 9, 2009)

plans trains and automobiles is on


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Either he is a big ol boy or he has never seen mont??????


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Trust me bro.....you don't want it!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

chivochavez said:


> I don't feel so bad about some of my stupid, enibriated posts now....


Trust me, never post about over priced blood trail dogs after having a few. :tongue:


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

So, Which weedeater is the best???


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RACER said:


> Either he is a big ol boy or he has never seen mont??????


Or he is juss a NEEEENJA!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> NO...It's PUKE Green!
> 
> Oh yeah.... I never posted pictures of the Ostrich Skin seats I put in it...


more like "baby chit green"


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish I was drunk and had popcorn!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Big Baby said:


> plans trains and automobiles is on


Those aren't PILLOWS!!!!!!!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I ate a whole plate of beanie wienies...I'm not feeling very good now. Sorry about the nip slip.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Trust me, near post about over priced blood trail dogs after having a few. :tongue:


LOL.....I remember that!.........


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> Mr Savage Rods,....what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever read. At no point in your incoherent post were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone on this forum is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


This coming from an old man, sitting in a nursing home, swinging an aluminum fish bat, with poopy sharts on:an6:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> NO...It's PUKE Green!
> 
> Oh yeah.... I never posted pictures of the Ostrich Skin seats I put in it...


You uh Pimpin MOFO T-Rod!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

#4 most replies of all time!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gotta run, hold the Fort down


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've got a chigger bite down between my...any scratchers here? What am I drinking to??


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

So, how do you spell enibriated?


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> #4 most replies of all time!!!


how do ya find something out like that? good memory?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Gotta run, hold the Fort down


and you wanna be a mod......pffffttt.......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

What happened to thuh Deeeuuuude that was skeered of passin his Kidney stone?


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

chivochavez said:


> So, how do you spell enibriated?


Drunk


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Have we exceeded the post count of the wasted trophy elk, yet.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

What's a corky?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> Mr Savage Rods,....what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever read. At no point in your incoherent post were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone on this forum is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


Thanks Bill. lol


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

RACER said:


> wow I made it!


DUDE where's my Kimber?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Guess what my favorite beer is?


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome back Adamssportfishing...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

poncho n' lefty said:


> What's a corky?


What's a Croaker Soaker ?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

adamssportfishing said:


> I got your message and you can kiss me where the sun don't shine and I NOT TALKING IN THE SHADE heard you was apunkass kid did not believe them till now.SO I guess I not on your best list sad4smyou and whoever can curl up with a stiff rod and get slimy:an6:X O XO'S:butterfly


Hmm, I sent you a very polite, professional Personal Message about the need to be a site sponsor here in order to advertise. If you like, I will be more than happy to pull it out of my sent items folder and post it. Included in that PM was a link to the post where you openly advertised.

Please consider my offer for you to become a sponsor here withdrawn.

You clearly don't understand the costs, time, money and effort it takes to keep 2cool on line each month. I posted a notice at the top of every board here a while back about the freeloaders needing to either step up or aside. I also don't appreciate your personal attack on me. Please close the door on your way out and don't come back here.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For what it's worth, here is the exact verbage I sent to you today.



> Good evening,
> Advertising on the forums is limited to site sponsors. If you want to get on board, it's a fairly modest price and Rob will take care of you. He can be contacted at [email protected]. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.
> __________________
> Mont


----------

